# Diy band clamp



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm about to glue up a mitered corner box and Think I need a band clamp for the glue up.anyone know of a link or idea of a diy band clamp? I'm not seeing anything on google.and don't have a big rubber band or inner tube to make something.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Look at the Bessey VAS-23 the Lee Valley 17F10.13.

I have even used medical surgical tubing.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't laugh but rubber bands work. I've used cheap bungi cords. The kids actually bought me an "official" band clamp for Christmas last year, and I've only used it once. It's cool don't get me wrong, but the rubberbands are faster and less hassle. Just me anyway.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

A piece of cord and a stick = Spanish windlass. Highly adaptable and cheap.










I saved about 1000' of interduct pull tape from a job several years ago. Works great and has about 1000# of tensile strength.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhQUEhQWFRUXGBQYGBcYGBUaHBsXFxUYFxYVGhscHCkgGx0lHRUUITEiJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGywmHyQsLCwsLCwvNDQsLCwsLCwsLCwsLC00LCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAOEA4QMBEQACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAEAAQUBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAIDBQYHAQj/xABHEAABAwIDBAYGCAMHAgcAAAABAAIDBBEGEiEFMUFxEyIyUWGBB0KRobHBFENScoLC0dIWU5IVM2KTorLiI4MXNERU4fDx/8QAGwEBAAMBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECAwQFBgf/xAA4EQACAQIDBQQJBAEFAQAAAAAAAQIDBAURMSFBkaHREkJRgRMUFVJhcbHh8CIywfGiBiNTYpIW/9oADAMBAAIRAxEAPwDuKAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAw9dianiJBfmI4MGbyvu9656l1Shq+B3UcOuKqzUcl8dn3LdBiumlIbmLHHcHi3v1HvVad7Sm8s8n8S1bC7iks8s18PzMzi6jzwgCAIAgCAIAgCA8JQHqAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCA0nH+23MIgYSAWhzyN5BuAzloSfLxXlYjcuH+2vPofQYNZRmvTSWe3JdehoTqhx8OS8OVWTPpVTiinpT3+1VUmW7KOnYA2kZactcbujdl135SLt+Y8l9Jh1Z1KW3VbD4/GbZUa/ajpJZ+e82dd55AQBAEAQBAEBgsXYljooHvLmmSxEcd9XPO64GuUbyfBAfPu0tpT1UmeaR0jyQRck28Gt3N5ABXIPpTZBd0EOcEP6OPMDvDsguD43uqEktAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEB4SgOfek2lGaKZpB9RwBF9Luabf1+5eLitNfpqL5dD6j/T9V5SpNfFfR/wAGjArxj6No9soIOg+jClcGzSHRrixrfEtzZj/qA9q93CYNRlJ6PLkfL/6gqxcoU1qs2/PLL6G8r1z50IAgCAIAgND9JWNo6aKSmidmqHtLTkdYxB4sHlw1DtbgDXjpopRBxAuO/eSeZN/fvVgdk9HPo/6DLU1YHTb44t4jv6zu9/ub4ndVsHR1BIQFqqqGxsdI8hrGNLnE8GtFyfYEBp0WNKqcZqPZs0kZPVklfHCHD7bQ7e3Tv47lORBcl2rtcDP9Bp3Ab4xP1z4A2ygpsBjZ/SQ6VzKalpnNrXktMdSRG2IgXu7W7tLkAWvzsCyGZerdt7QpC0VUlO5zwSMjXZRa1xc2J3rgvLmdFpRWp6+G2NK4jJzbzT3FqPHU/FsR8nD8y4lidTekelLBKG5y5dCv+O5fsRf6v3KXikvBFPYlLxly6FJx1P8AZi9jv3qPak/BfnmWWCUfGXLoVsxjUu3MjPJjz+ZWV/WeiXBlXhFtHWT4roVfxDXu7MR8oXqfW7l6R5Mj1CxjrL/JD6dtN25sg/7bB/uanpLyWifBfyPQ4bHVri/4Z79G2o/eXj8cTfgVPZvZa58UR6TDI6JcG/qeHD+0HdqU+cz/AJXUO2u33ubJV/YR0hwiin+Cah3blj9r3fFoUez60v3SXN9CfbNvH9sHyX8gejknfO0coyfzKFhL3z5fcn/6FLSm+P2L0fo5Z607zya0fMrRYTT3yZm/9RT3U1x/okxYMo4OtM9zh/jc1rfYACeV1dYdb0/1T5syljN3X/TSil8lm+eZmqfbdI0BjJGNA0A7IA7hpZdcbiiv0po8+dldPOcotvi+plGPBFwbg7iF0J5nG008mVIQEAQBAcs9M2IqiCSmghc5jJAXPLSWlxDgGtLhrl7RIBF7i+mhEHIpad+eUEAuu9ziL30OYvc6+vE3vv8AYpBn8BbQpKeo+k1peWxWLA1heOk4Pdbdl3gd5B4IDr+y/Sfs+dwbHJJfQXMM1hfdd2WwHiVnOpGH7nkbUqFSrn6OLeXgbVDWxv1bIx3JzT8CpU4vRkSo1I/ui15FUlXG3tPYObgPmjnFasiNKctE+BakfDNG5pcySN4cxwzAggizm6HuKKcXtTEqU4vKSa8jUKbBdRCOjptpyxwC+SNzGyFoJvlD8w0HDRXzKdlm1bHgdFEGSzmd4JvI4NaTc3AsO5RmieyyPt7YFJWNDamNkltx3Ob91w6w9qZjsvwMNBgDZ7XZpGmUjd0shcByFwPaock1kTGMk00tq+BnYKOkjHVZAzkIws1ClHRI6ZVbqp+5yfEuPr6Yb5If6mI6lLxRVULh6RlwZ5HtamHZliH4mhQq1LdJCVrcPWEuDLVViWmZa8oN/sgv9uUEDzVJ3lGGsuG36F6eH3M9Icdn1IUmM6cbhI7k0D4kLJ4hS3ZnQsIrvXJeZCqsbaWihu46DO4DU7r2HzVXiEc0kjZYO8m5T5EOrxrV0hDtoUJZC4gdLE9j8pPBwv8AMeF16J4hTT7e2lXkvoI4qel1DZagOzyf4mNF7N5jz3gASWUG2wReqpHd4Mbh7wxNhJKwViWWofUU1UxjainLQ8xG7HBxcARfUHq6jx4agQDK4l2t9GizDV7jlaDuvvufAAfBc91X9DDPfuO2xtPWavZei2s5pXbRc9xc9xe48T8PAeAXz1a5beb2s+uo20YR7MFkiEag+C5nVkdKpo2XA+3SyYQuPUk0A4B/Ajuvu8wvUw68amqctH9Tx8XsVOk6sVtj9PtqdJXvHyYQBAEByr0u0bZKuiEpyxlkoBIdZz7tIZmFgCQL7wbA23hRJtRbRDNP29siKOJ5baIXNjmAvlPVDsx7N3DXTsAm+lsaU5N7WDW5HjoxEwslzAh3Rl+a5NyHZTlIG4EaGy3W15kGQ2TJ9HYSImxm40d02aS54BxygNAOoA3i91jXt41cszvs7+drn2UmmZnYW031NQyBrGgvNgSTvsSLm3h3Lknhy7P6Xt+Oh6NPHJOf645R+Gpuj8HVQ3MaeT2/Oy45WFbwXE7li1s9ZPgy1HhGr1JhH9cf7lWNhW3x5o0eK2u6fJ9C/Fg+pJ1YxvNzfy3Wisa3gjOWL2yWrfyXXIkDBNR3w/1O/Yr+oVfh+eRl7Zof9uC6lYwTP9qL2u/Yp9QqfD88ivtmj4S5dT3+CZvtRe137U9QqeK/PIj2zR8JcupciwTL60kY5Bx+QVo2E97RSWM090X+cSXFggetMfwst8XFaKw8ZcjGWMvuw4v7IqfgdnCZ3m1p/RHh0d0mQsZnvgiycCm/9+P8r/ms3hrb/fy+5osaX/H/AJfYlQYIiHakkdyytHwJ960jhsFrJ8jCeMVH+2KXFkbavo7glILZp47cGvu0nvIO/wBq6adrSpvNLjt+py1r+tVik3ll4ZrilsLUHo7a+Rj66qmrAzsxyEiPm5pcbn2X43XTmcRuzWgAACwGgA7u5QDVtp4Cpp5XzPdPmebkCV2XdbRp0A03KcwZTDuHKeiYWU0eUON3Ekuc4+Lib8TpuF1AMfj+jL6bON8RzfhOjvZcHyXn4lSc6Oa1W09fBayhcdh6S2ee7octzL5vI+zyKrqCC/QROdJG1naL2hvO4sVpRTlUio65mVeUY05OWmTzO3r7E/OwgCAIC3UU7XtLXta9p3tcAQeYOiAiM2LTDdTwjlGwfJAaVjfHxopmwUrIHkDr3JOR32C1pFjbKd/EaKUiDlW3ttS1cplqH3dw4Na0eq0cAL/rqrZA3r0Z4JldJHWTXjY0h0bfWfobON+yzXmeWphsHX1UkIAgNS2h6RaKN7o2vfPI3QshYXm/cDoHeRKnIZlh2PH2zDZtcWWvfoSDblu96ZAqd6TKHoTI173PBy/Rww9NnvbJk56Xva+l7pkRmWW4trm2fPQdBETZuaVpdc3IBDdWmwvqB3LnuK3oo9rLM7bK0VzNxcsslmSYMdM9eJw+6Wu+NlyxxGG9M754JPuzXns6l92N4eEcvsYPzK7xCn4Pl1M1g1bfKPPoWzjiP+U/2tVFiMPBllg1R95Fs46bwhP9Y/antFe6XWCy9/kWZcdO9WEDm8n8oVHiPhHmXjgi3z5fchvxtOTZojHgGuJ/3LF4lNvJJG6wagltb4/YfxLWnc0+URPyKn1y4e7kPZ1mtX/kef2ttF24S+UI+bFHp7qWifD7E+q4ctXH/wBfcGXabv539LG/II5Xr0T5DsYZH3eLZHqNmbUkBa7pS06EGVgBB3gjNuWUqV9NZPPL5o1p3OGU3muzmv8Aq+hEjwRWHexg5vHyus1hdd+HE6JY3aLe+BKhwFUkjM6ID7zyfZl+assJq72jGWPWyWxSfkuptWwcNw0pzFwfL9p1ha+/KOHPevTtrGnQ26y8eh4t5iNa6XZSyj4L+WbCCu48s9QBAEBYrqxkMb5ZXBrGNLnOPBoFyUBx3GHpZle10VGGwXOUyPcXSBtyOqGtLWF3fmNh3HcIOddMLknrEnNe9730N+PC+u+6sDqPouwSJQ2tqm3be8MZ7Jt9a4HeL9kHuvroobB11QSEAQFqqhzscy5GZrm3G8XFrjx1QHO9gUm09mxmmiooqpgc4tlZJFEXAm/XD3Al3wFhc2UkG6Ydq6mSNzqunFO/MQGCRr7tsDmJaSBqXC1+CgkhYlwZTVnWe0xzC2WeM5ZARuN/Wt43twspzBhavBNbM0RT7Tc6EEEWha2S401fmud53+9VlGMllJZl4VJ03nBtfInUXo/gYBmlnkt9p7fk2/vXE8Poyl2nn9PoemsZrxgopL5vNvmzJMwnSj6snm+T9yurGgt3NmLxS6fe5LoXG4ZpQb9EPMvI9hNlb1Ohr2SjxK5ay7f0Lw2JTD6mLza35q3q1H3VwKeuXD78uLLVQKOHVwgb+Fl/IAXUS9BT1yXAvD1ur+1yfmzDVmPIISbU9Q+Mb5Y4gWD73Wu38QCvRqwqJuD0Mri3q0WvSb/jmTjjih+jmp+kMMY0458x3Nydq5seHAndqtcjnMVDjepkaHxbLqHMPZLnNYS3g6xG4+BKnIgSY6miBfU7NqIYm9p4IksL2zWA3DjchMiTcKCsZNGyWJwcx4DmuHEHnqORUAtbV2g2CMyP5ADeSdwCzq1Y0o9pm9vQlXmoR/pGh7SxHLJe78jfstNvad5/+6Lxq17J6vJfA+joYfSp6LN+L/MjBvqG8157uEeiqcifsbbroHjK45b6sO4jjpwPium2vfRy12HPd2Ma8f1Lb47zqcbw4AjUEAg+B3L6NPNZo+NaaeTKlJAQGu+kOEP2bVgmw6Jx7uz1redreaIM+eqTY0rmXbFcOAsXWHZzkkA8LOtf/CFDks9SCiSBhlEbTkAFi+Q5QbE5ndawFzcBu/Tvupz2EMlzV9a6cRwV80cVmgF1c5rAANRmzgNHdoO5NuRMX4m/YbxVMxloqgzDeele6ZwP3nOLhyvZeTO4uIa7Pmj6mnYWNZf7bzy1yln1M83G1R9mL+l/71T2hW8Fz6kPBrfxlxXQuDG8/wBiL2P/AHJ7Rq+CK+xqHvS5dC4Mcyfyme1yt7Sl7qK+xKfvMokxxNwjjH9R+YUPEam5ImOC0t8nyLBxrUd8X9J/cs/aVT4fnma+xqH/AG4/Y9GMak7sn9P/AMqfaFZ6ZEPCbda58SoYorDuA8o7qfXbh7uRV4baLX6njtt1zv5nlF/xUO5uXufD7BWdlHw/9fctt+nyH/1H+tg+QVc7qfvfToWfqNNdzk+paqtjVzu2yRw7i8O92YrOpb3T1Tfn9y9O7sl+1pP5ZfwURYbqj9QRzMY+LlWFlX936dS0sQtl3/r0L7sJ1eXqsZfuLwPgCto2FfwXEy9qW2er4DY8O1qTOG0sUuex0kaA1wvbe8E8L6L1re3jRTyb2+J4d5dSryWeWzTLP+SXhfANpTV1/RyVDnZhGxoEUZ7w0CznaDU+89ZdGZxm67R6Ton9Bk6XK7Jnvlz26ua2tr9ygGmVuz9tVEbony0UTXgtc5gkc7IRY2Dha9rj5qdgNqw9sltJTRU7CXCNtrneSSS53hckmygGE9IgIgY8bmv1HNpAPy815mKdpUk14ntYI060o+K/k5u6W+pXzzze1n1igo7EA5V7LJyPCUGR1nBUrnUUJdvs4Dk17mt9wC+qsG3bxzPiMVjGN3NR+HNJvmZxdh54QEHbmzRU08sDnFolY5hcLXFxvF0Bz+lwFVMs0mFwYA0PD3tzMAsGuaYzl5Xdbv4KkoZvYE8kWZfRnVPkc509MwOFiBHJJ1fs9ZwFr63AB8dSrJJLIrkYPEfo5hoYHSz1jnuIIjjbG1pe/uF3HQbyeA8lYnI0yprZHuDi430ADQGgC97ADQbypyJUmtDumCdk08tDTyPhY5zoxmc4XJcOqSb8bhcztaOefYXA6/X7nLL0j4meGwqb/wBvF/ls/RPVaPuLgiPXbn/klxZScP038iPyFvgnqtH3USr+5998SuPYlO3dBH/S0/FSrektIrgVleXD1m+JNbEBuAHIBa5I53JvU9aRwspII20dpwwNDp5WRgmwL3AXPcL7z4BARaXEdLILsnjI8XW+NlnKrCLybWZtC2rTj2owbXyJ8dUxwu17SO8OBHxVlKL2plJU5xeTTXkUS7Qib2pGN5uaPmolUhHVotGhUl+2LfkR3beph9fH5OB+Cp6xS95Gqsrh9x8Cw/E9KPrb8mvPwCq7qkt5osOuX3ea6liTF9MNxeeTT87KjvaS/o0WFXD8OPQiuxvDwjlP9A/Ms3iFPwfLqarBq2+S59C27HDOETvNzQq+0Y+DLrBp75rgWX467oPbJ/xVXiK3R5/YusF8Z8vuWJMdv4QsHNxPyCo8TfuriaLBIb5vh9zD7dxbLPE6JzIw11t2a4sQRY38FyXF/KrBwaW077LCqdCqqkZPNfL5GrB47wvNyZ7eTL9PE5/YaXfdBPwUxpylomzOcow/c8vmbJsXBs8pBlBiZxLu0R3BvA+Jt5rut8Nq1HnPYuf58zyLvGKNJNU32pfDTzfQ6XS07Y2NYwWa0AAeA3L6KMVFKK0R8lOcpycpavaXVYoEAQBAcw9KON2tH0WkmcJgc0j4zYBreqY8w1zXe06bspBPBSkQcvmqnvs+V7n6AZnuc46cLk3VgbhgHAxqy2aUOZTDdwMvg3uZpq7juHeIbB2qlpmRsayNoYxoAa0CwAG4AKpJdQBAaHjzbU4q6WhhmFKJwXOqCL7swEbb6Akt7wes3UcZIEuBIN9XXVEt9LPlaGnkCC7/AFJmCqo9HDIrP2dUTUkw3HO57HeD2uNyPO2u4pmDVHUz4qx0u3YJKgZQIpG2dA22/qiw100Nje5yneHyAlqWzzluzqaV8Nm2yMDWMsACBwA8NOOi8y5spyk5xfke9Y4nCMI0prTZnuyMtTYWq3amHL950fyJXFGzuHrHiz0amJ2q0nn8kyVHg6pPCMfiPyaVp6hXfhx+xhLFrb48PuSosEyntSMbyDnfotFh9R6yX5wMpYzSWkW+XUkswOfWn9jP+S0WHPfPl9zF4z4Q5/YvNwPHxlf5Bo+IKn2bB6yfIo8ZqbormXDg2mYCXySWG8ucwAeYaFZYbSWrb8+hm8ZrvRRXk+pVR4coZP7siS2/LKT/ALSrrD6Hg+LKPFrl71wR5tLZ2zqVodP0cYJsM739Y9wBdc+SurKh7pm8Sun3+S6GLdiLYrb3MZtv/wCjM63PqFXVnR9xcCjv7l998TMbCrtnVP8A5boHHfYRhrrDeQ1zQbeNldUKcdIrgZu6rvWcuLM8ymYNzGjkAFfJGbqTerZitt4ijg6oGeT7INgPvHhy3rluLuFLZq/A67WwnX/VpHx6Gq1OL6g9ktZyaD/uuvMniFZ6ZL8+J7FPCrda5vz6FVFjGdpGfLIOIsAfIj9FaliNRP8AVkyKuEUZL9Ga/Pibzs6tbNG2Rh0PtB4g+K9mnUVSKlE+frUZUZuEtUSVcyLFdVtijfK82ZG1z3Hf1Wgk+4IDhuKPSbU1LHsizQRODhaK3SZQAbOkPZcb65RpYgF29CDSBIAGFuoDctiNbZR8wPZzViDb/R/seConElXJC2CM6tkkY0yPsLNyk3yjQngbW11sbJO5UG1KeQhkM0LyBo2N7DYDTc06AKpJPQBAEBjttbDp6toZURNkAN23uC094I1HzQGv0voz2ex2bJI6xBAdLIQLajje3hdTmDb3PA3kBRmSk3oWX10Q3yMHNzR81R1ILVouqNR6RfAju21Tj66Lye0/AqjuaPvLiaKzrvuPgRpcT0zfrL8mvPvtZZu9orvG0cNuX3eaIz8ZU43CQ8mj5lZvEKS8TZYTXfhx+xbkxpCBoyQ+Tf3KHiNJbmSsIrPVrn0MT/HMpGkbAe85j7r/ADXH7Um9Io7fY1NPbJkSbFVQ71w0dzWtHvNys5X9Z78jaOGUI93P5mD2ttprrNqJOkBPYJLrgakW4aXUUp160s45vL4mlSNC3h+tKKezT7bSjEjtnRCN+y5Jm1bnDo2wmZ2YkjMHh27k03J4EXX0J8kbThjBLpHfStq2qKhwFmPs5kbeDcvZLuOgsDuubksySbiOo2dRGNstGwmQOLclPEeza9ybD1ggNTqom11dRu2fRSU/QyNdJUZGxNyBwcW9Q5XGwcLE3OYi1iUB1WumyRvf9lrnexpPyVJy7MXLwRpSh25xj4tI4/UVhJuTdx1JPed5XydSs9d59vToLTRIiOeTv1XO23qdKiloeXUDI3L0c7TIkfAdQ4Z2+Dm2B9oP+le1hNd9p0380eDjlsuxGqtVsfyf5zOgr3T5kg7dga+mnY8gNdFIHE3IDSwgk2IO7uIQHznsnZE0sX/TMbRmJBeTmN22sA1riBobXGpGm5VlKKe0rmRtp0XR5GZNSetLckFxF7C25rQddLkg6aKYyT2gi7Yo4XiMMlact7nI8Eg27xZSs8yF8TbNkSU9MQKaRz2x7qjonx6uGtzbqnUt36hedc0a7m5Q+p9FYXVoqKpVcs/itnHQzcWMnucGCpkJJDRq/Uk2ABt3rN0rvs5589pr6fDe3kkuGwys1NW+s2pP+aVySjc71LmdUalnucORZZUVLDo6dp/7l/YVmpV46drmaOnbSW1RfAkGasfxqTy6X5LTtXEve5majZx9zkeDZlW/eyY/ezfmKKjcPdL8+Y9ZtI6OPll/BW3DFUfqT5uj/cnqVd6x5rqQ8Sto9/k+hfZhCpPqsHNw+QKusPrfDiZPFrdb3wJcOCpj2nxjkXO/KFpHDam9r84GMsYpL9sW+C6k2HBA9aYn7rQPiStVhi3y/OZzyxl92HF/0S24Ng4mQ/iHyatVh1LfnxMHi1fclwLgwhT9zz+Iq3s+j8eJHtW4+HAvQYWpW/Ug/eLne4mytGxoR7q89v1M5YldS7/DZ9CZHsinb2YIh+Bn6LaNClHSK4GErqvLWcuLLkmzonAh0UZB3gsaR7LLRRS0M3UlLY2y1Q7Gp4STDBFGTxZGxp9oCkoSn1DRvc0cyAocktWWUJPREeTasDe1NGPxt/VZyr0o6yXE1jbVpaQfBkWTElK3fM3yDj8As3eUF3kaxw+5l3GQqnGFKAQS5wIIIDDr4a2WEsSt1vfBnRDCblvPJLzOXzEZ3ZL5bnLfflvpfxtZfOS7Ob7Om4+wh2uyu1rv+ZSAqEnpQG6+j3Yrw81DwWtykMv62a13Dwt7br28LtpJ+ll5dT57GryDj6CLzee34Zbvmb+vbPmy1V04kY9jr2e1zTa17OBBtfmgNCo/R9LEBGJo5I29gvYWvDbkgG1w4gkkHqrOVPN9pMLYUVHo0kkeHurA23Z6OABw8c7nk336gDfuVlBJZB5t5mPrvR7suB4NZWyZ3a5XyQsv42DM3DfdXRGRpuKKyBv/AEKEyfRmm/WcTncTqRcXDRfTzKnLeDAwQuLx0dy6/VDRcl2mUADjeykH1HGSQCRY2Fx8lQkqQBAEBru3MbUdK8xySgyDexgzOH3uDT4EgqcgYv8Aj2R4zU2z6mZvA2y3HeLBw96ZA9ofSTTFz2VLZKWVgJLJGu1AF+roD7Wi/C6ZEZkGj2ttXaB6WkEdLS3tGZReR4B1dbK7fY23DxcoemwtHLNZ6FqTFFW02LxcaG7WbxoeHwXgzv66eWw+njhls1o/nmys4vqbb2Dxyj9bKHiVXLcV9lW+ej4kR+I6k/XHyyj4BYu+rPv/AEN1h9uu59S3/bFQfrpPJ5+RUetVpd58S/qlBdxcAJKl3Gd3LpSnarvfLmOzbx3RXA9/sqof9VKebXfmVvQV57n5/cj1q3h3o+TX8F6PDVUd0JHN0Y/NdSrKu+5zXUo8Rtl3+T6EmPBtQd/Rjm4/JpWiw2s9cuP2MpYtbrTN+X3JUeBpD2pWDk1zv0WqwqT1kuH9GLxqG6L45dSUzAjfWmceTQPiStFhMd8nw/sxeNz7sF5v+i7HgGmGpdKfxMHwarxwqgtWyrxy4eiivJ9Sg+j+n/mTe2P9ij2TR8X+eRb27X92PPqZHZ2E6aEghmdw4vObzt2b+S6KNhQpbUs38Tkr4pc1lk5ZLwWz78zOrsPPCAIAgMHinFNPQsDpndd1xHGCM7yO4cANLuOguOJAIHA8QbbfW1D6h4a1xOXK29g1vZFzvOUi5+CsQWqKkdI9kUTTI91gGgb/AP8AOJ3AKSDtuCcDx0gEstn1BHa9Vl/VYPdm3nXddVbLG4KAEAQHhCA5BherbskzMr6R7pOkJbUtYHl4I4FxvbS+h3uN7HfYg3rD+LvpcuRlLUMjyk9LI3K3S1hxFzzUZEmV21sOnqmZKiJsg4EjrN8WuHWaeRUA1VmB6mnuKCvfEwm+SRvSAX321t52v3kqcwXNkejiFjjJUyyVEpJNy5zGi+tgAbnmT5BY1KFOaycTppXlalLtRlt027frsNng2JTs7MEQ8cjSfaRdVjbUY6RXATvLiWs3xJX0VmnUbpu6o0WvZj4GPpJ+LKpHtY0ucWtaN5JAA5lS2orN7ERFSm8ltZCdt2mH18Xk9p+BWHrVD31xN1Z3D7kuBAr8W07B1D0ju5u7zcdPZdY1cQowWx5/LqdNHC683+pdlfHoa1V4hq6qRkVPK2mLiQDlD9bEi5LSeHABYW+IupVUGlkzpucKhSoSmpNtcPzzKNoYh2jszIa0RVMLjl6RhDH5rXtaw4Anc77wXrHiHuz9lVm1T9IqppaWnOsNPES0lvB7zxv4g34ZRvaEEqT0X0+t6mq1454/cciZkmIn6TZdbRxU9W6ojmcGPgeQ5wBeG9JpoO0bEAdjW+tgOqKAEAQBAEBonpaxFNSU8QgcWGVzgZG5cwa1t7NzXAJJGtjYA2sSCBDOI7VdJ0rZXNDy8Ndmdne4jKAes9znaXPHXeieYLbX2JOtnWJ3aG1jz3D2KxBuOBsaUOzTJ08VQ+d9hdjIi1rN4aC6QG53nTgBwUaknUNgY/pqk9iWAWu104iaHDwyyOt+Ky53c0lLsuSz/PI7VYXLgpqDyf5pqbG3aERFxIwjvzNt8Vp6SLWeaMHQqJ5OLz+RSNqQ3t00d/vt/VR6annl2lxJ9XrZZ9h8GU/2tB/Oi0/xt/VR6elr2lxJ9Vre5Lgy0/b9MPrmHkb/AAVfWqPvI0VjcPuMjSYrpR9YTya/9FR3tFd40jhly+7zRFkxrANzZHeTR8XLJ4jSWmbNlg9d6tL8+RFlxy31YSebgPgCspYnHdE2jgst8+X9ESXHEnqxMHMuP6LJ4pLdFfnA2jg1PfJ/nEiSYyqTuLG8m/qSsniVX4G0cJt14vz6EN+J6l31x8gwfBqwd/Wff+nQ6Fhtsu59ep59JrJNxqHcukt7kdS5n73MejtIboLgeHY1XJ9VKfvaf7iodtczW2L8/uT63aU+8vL7EqLCFUd7WN+88flBWqw6u/DiYSxW2W9v5LrkS4sDzntSRN5Z3fEBaLCqj1kl+eRlLGaO6LfBdS3N6OJHXIrXNdplyx2DSDe4s8G/jdehbWNOjqk345f2ebd4jOs/0ZxXhn9kStn+jwGZk9dUSVjmDqtffID35S51+VwO8Fd2Z5hvCgkwOJcJwVpYZ892BwGV1hZxBNxY9ynMFOwsGUdI/pIYQJNwedSOBtwB1OoF0zBsCgBAEAQBAc/9NcLTQsJvm6ZgZbLvIde9wT2Q7cRrbhopRDOdzYfkeG9PKI8gsGiPQWtdocDdxtqSGuGh7isPSxT2IbTGVlFJ9IIfECI7jo4i0kNY4jLw0ve53m+7ULVSWWwjPwINTLTyVDZZGSSAFgewvAuxtszbgXBtmG/TTuSKaWQNphneAx7adzIJHlsQDw9waczmNy9o2a06/wCHXeL+VcWW2Uoy+OR9NZYspdijKPwzzM5S7IqH6tgkPNhHvNl58aFWWkHwPUq3dCGs1x6ExuG6o/UO9rP3K3qdf3Hy6nO8QtffXPoXmYXqyf7m3N8f7ldWVd93mupR4lapfv5PoSmYOqT/AC283H5ArT2fXfhx+xi8Wt14vy+5JjwNKe1Kwcg536K6wuo9ZLh/RlLGqa0g/wA4kqLAjfWmcfutA+JK0jhS3zfl+Mxljcu7Beb/AKJkOCacb3SO5uA+DQtY4XRWub8+mRhLGLh6JLy6tkyLC1K36q/Nzz8Sto2Fuu7xMJYlcvvcEiXFsanbuhjH4G/Gy0jbUY6RXAxld15azfFkuOJreyAOQAWySWhg5N6srUkBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAYnE2wI62EwylzRcOa5ps5rxezhw4nf3oDFw4O3Z5y8i+uQAm/E6lt+QCx9BHcSm0Qf/AAxpnOJlmqpbnNldKAL99mNbrqdVtoVyMlR+j/Z0drUrHW/mZpPbnJTMnIzNBsenh/uYIot/YjY3ebnsgcUBNQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAf/Z

Tie downs or Muleskinners' idea would work well.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Used to use a bicycle's inner tube….wrap around a few times…..pump up with air.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Muleskinner showed how the old timers did it. I have seen lots of vintage drawings and such with that and wedges to do all of their clamping.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Ratchet straps work well


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/Boxguy/blog/31969
There you go. Al gives step by step instructions. I use them they work great.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Look closely at the writing!










The text is getting a bit faded,


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Just look around. Bungees, tape, rubber bands….I use old Ace bandages with velcro on the end to keep my extension cords tied up.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Electrical tape is also something I have used, aong with bungie cord










Not forgetting old nylon panty hose may also do the trick. ........ not mine the wifes ones, would not want to ruin mine!


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

I've used band clamps, but in a pinch I use rubber bands, bungee cords, blue tape, packing tape (clear), and a host of other things.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I've used surgical tubing. I get it at the sporting goods store in the fishing section.


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

A old piece of ratchet strap screwed to a hand screw clamp


----------



## Abter (Sep 6, 2016)

I realize this is an old thread, but a turner friend pointed me to a youtube about making a very simple and effective strap style clamp. Its a simple tourniquet system. The cost may run a high as $1 if you don't have a piece of small diameter (1/4" is fine) nylon rope around. I used what we used to call 'chute cord back in the day.

The 10 min video is from Earl's Small Segment Shop. He shows using it to glue together segmented rings for turning, and similar other round(ish) projects. I have no idea how well it would work for mitered frames…I don't do much of that.

If the link below doesn't work, search on youtube for "diy strap clamp segmented turning" or "Earl's strap clamp"


----------



## DMiller (Feb 7, 2017)

> Look closely at the writing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1
I use normal tie down straps when I need band clamps. Hope this helps!


----------

